# Mercedes CL 600 (2001) - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

After a almost full repaint except the roof , the owner of this CL stopped the tryings of the dealership to give a perfect finish and came to us.


















With almost 150000 kms on the clock this nice CL was really hacked and the third try was ours to make things right.










After wash and clay , in the sun to see some severe damages made by the dealership artisans with their gifted technique and inspiration...
Take a look at the nice drawings :lol:


















Besides swirls and holograms , there were deep scratches made by the almost gone foam pad used.



























































A small test


















Much improved but not yet perfect but we are coming there. 










Another stage of the cutting session and we are almost there.

The bonnet was really hacked and we spent 7 hours for the sanding and polishing , and i had the help of Faysal ( he was doing our training ).


















Perfect and without orange peel










More before and after of the bonnet












































































Wings





































































































5050 front bumper










Trunk











































5050 of the trunk










and the rest of it



















































OMG , what a hacked job this was from the dealership










Deep RIDS





























































































































5050 of waterspot










Doors






















































































































































































Rear bumper



























































After so many hours correcting the paint of this large car , and even withou the finishing session it looked much better.










Interior










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































5050 on the rubber carpets










The after


































Rimms










Motor










































And the Show offf



















































Now how with a proper finish.














































































































































The End

Regards

Rui


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Full of epic and awesome. As always :thumb:

Matt


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a finish!!!!!

Excellent work as always Rui, love the sun shots :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work and mega attention to detail. Lovely old V12 Merc too..


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Absolutely incredible work, the results are stunning.

Amazing turnaround, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely one of the most talented detailers on here!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Full of epic and awesome. As always :thumb:
> 
> Matt





AaronGTi said:


> What a finish!!!!!
> 
> Excellent work as always Rui, love the sun shots :thumb:





David Proctor said:


> Superb work and mega attention to detail. Lovely old V12 Merc too..





Jay Scott said:


> Absolutely incredible work, the results are stunning.
> 
> Amazing turnaround, thanks for sharing.





MK1Campaign said:


> Definitely one of the most talented detailers on here!


Thank you all Guys :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha Rui thanks for giving me credit for the wet sanding on the bonnet etc...  I must admit that car was really trashed!But after countless hours of polishing and refining it came up like you call it "Estado de Concurso" in other words AMAZING! Stay tuned for the next write-up guys it's a beast! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Haha Rui thanks for giving me credit for the wet sanding on the bonnet etc...  I must admit that car was really trashed!But after countless hours of polishing and refining it came up like you call it "Estado de Concurso" in other words AMAZING! Stay tuned for the next write-up guys it's a beast! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing work,car looks really good!!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

You do, without a doubt, some of the nicest detailing on here


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work as usual


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic results:thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning finish


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A fantastic result from a challenging assessment, a great turn round, for this future classic.

Pinhal Golf, obrigado.
John Tht.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :thumb: very sharp...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job :thumb:





ronwash said:


> Amazing work,car looks really good!!





-Simon- said:


> Stunning work!





rtjc said:


> You do, without a doubt, some of the nicest detailing on here





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> great work as usual





tonyy said:


> Fantastic results:thumb:





R9SH G said:


> Stunning finish





Titanium Htail said:


> A fantastic result from a challenging assessment, a great turn round, for this future classic.
> 
> Pinhal Golf, obrigado.
> John Tht.





AGRE said:


> Great work :thumb: very sharp...


Thank you all Guys :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

That is one lovely turn around Rui, congratulations! 

I love these big Merc monsters, so nice to see one leaving your hands looking its best!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome result. Love that bonnet


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> That is one lovely turn around Rui, congratulations!
> 
> I love these big Merc monsters, so nice to see one leaving your hands looking its best!


*Obrigado Tiago :thumb:*



BigAshD said:


> Awesome result. Love that bonnet


*Thanks :thumb:*


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Simply stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Simply stunning!:thumb:


Thanks Matt :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That sir is amazing, thank you for sharing...:wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

neilb62 said:


> That sir is amazing, thank you for sharing...:wave:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing finish as usual, fantastic work once more


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> amazing finish as usual, fantastic work once more


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

looks beautiful, great job guys !

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> looks beautiful, great job guys !
> 
> Baz


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

What an absolutely stunning flawless result.

Your standard of work is always remarkable, 

Great job.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> What an absolutely stunning flawless result.
> 
> Your standard of work is always remarkable,
> 
> Great job.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning job guys :thumb: Looks like I will have to get Faysal in Australia to help me out:wave:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Stunning job guys :thumb: Looks I will have to get Faysal in Australia to help me out:wave:
> 
> Mario*


Hi Mario

Yes Faysal works very well and did a training with us 

Regards

Rui


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Hi Mario
> 
> Yes Faysal works very well and did a training with us
> 
> ...


*So he has to be good *


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *So he has to be good *


Yes he knows a lot about paint , he paint since he is 12 and now he can finish a car to perfection :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing ... greeeeaaat job :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

What a stunning piece of work, your customer must have been so very happy with that. Well done.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

What a turnaround!! This poor CL600 needed an expert hand to restore its proper looks. Great work, interior looks new again as well!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow! That's one amazing transformation:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey , Rui... Missed this epic detail.. That was a big challenge, they are a very underestimated beauty with real power and grace, future classic that will rise in value very soon me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Bom Trabalho Rui!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I did one of these, it's not until you start that you realise how big a car it is! And such hard paint!

Good work!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

This now looks like a different car! Great job!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing job!


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Amazing work, skillz:thumb:


----------

